# BMX-Legende Dave Mirra ist tot.



## RISE (5. Februar 2016)

Lieber BMX-Freunde,

wenn man im Leben älter wird, dann häufen sich auch die Abschiede. Viele einschlägige Medien melden, dass es nun Dave Mirra getroffen hat. Wenn man sich mit der Geschichte unseres Sports beschäftigt, dann ist dieser Mann über lange eine der prägendsten, aber auch umstrittensten Figuren gewesen. Nach seiner BMX-Karriere wurde er erfolgreich zum Rallyefahrer und wandte sich erst vor einiger Zeit dem Thriatlon zu. Vor allem war Dave Mirra aber auch Vater und Ehemann und wird auch abseits des Sports eine große Lücke hinterlassen. 

Ich möchte daraus keinen ultimativen Kondolenz-Thread machen, aber angesichts so einer traurigen Meldung und seiner Popularität über den Sport hinaus erscheint es mir doch ganz angemessen, diesem Mann ein Thema zu widmen. Ich erinnere mich an die unzählen Stunden, die ich vor dem Computer mit seinem Freestyle BMX Spiel verbracht habe, ich erinnere mich auch gerne an meine ersten Monate mit dem BMX-Rad und den großen Einflüssen von Videos, allen voran RoadFools 9, in dem Mirra eher als Außenseiter zwischen den damals angesagten Fahrern doch nocht die großen Manöver gezeigt hat. 

Nutzt diesen Thread gerne, um euch zu erinnern, um auch Videos und Bilder zu posten!


----------

